# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Установка Server Windows 2012 R2 на Сервера HP Proliant ML 150 G3. (RAID массив)

## uh534

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста. Ставлю "Сервер 2012 R2" на  сервер HP Proliant ML 150 G3. Создал два рэйда из 4 дисков. Как сейчас понимаю нужны драйвера, чтобы была возможность установить WS 2012R2 на этот рэйд массив. Но никак не могу найти эти драйвера ((( Прошу очень помочь? Спасибо.

----------


## gobhack

пробуй

----------


## uh534

неделю пробую уже

---------- Post added at 20:35 ---------- Previous post was at 20:34 ----------

((( сил нет

----------


## gobhack

> неделю пробую уже
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:35 ---------- Previous post was at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ((( сил нет


что, не подошли, которые я выложил?

----------


## uh534

спасибо. но нет нет к сожалению не подошли (((( у Вас есть другие варианты?

----------


## gobhack

> спасибо. но нет нет к сожалению не подошли (((( у Вас есть другие варианты?


модель контроллера?

----------


## uh534

а как узнать какой у меня рейд контроллер физически? могу я открыть сервер и посмотреть просто(карта к которой подключены все винчестеры)?

----------


## gobhack

можешь, но достаточно посмотреть при загрузке сервера или в настройке рейда

----------


## uh534

как я понимаю контроллер, такой: HP Embedded SATA RAID controller BIOS v4.8-7 B2067. Я прав?

---------- Post added at 01:37 ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 ----------

это сообщение выходит при загрузке сервера

----------


## gobhack

попробуй это, вдруг подцепит

----------


## uh534

Спасибо, большое. Попробую )

----------


## uh534

к сожалению, тоже не подошли (((

---------- Post added at 23:18 ---------- Previous post was at 23:12 ----------

нашел спецификацию на свой сервер: http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf....509.pdf?ver=26
а также список драйверов, но они только на server 2003: ttp://h20565.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=1163775&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=1  113
контроллер у меня: HP Embedded SATA RAID Controller
может чем то поможет)

----------


## gobhack

> к сожалению, тоже не подошли (((
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:18 ---------- Previous post was at 23:12 ----------
> 
> нашел спецификацию на свой сервер: http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf....509.pdf?ver=26
> а также список драйверов, но они только на server 2003: ttp://h20565.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=1163775&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=1  113
> контроллер у меня: HP Embedded SATA RAID Controller
> может чем то поможет)


я оттуда и именно его качал, странно, что не подошло

----------


## Davimr

Плиз Помагите устеновить веб сервер на комп. 
У меня есть домашняя сеть окало 200 кампов и я хочу сделать из своего кампа веб сервер Но вот некакт не получаеться  Подскажите какие программы памогут сделать это 
ЗАРАНИЕ СПАСИБО :idontno:

----------


## petrew

Кароч   Я скачал недавно грёбаный DenverNuke и пытаюсь его настроить под сетку Так вот как енто сделать  Или подскажите плиз как сделать ApachePHPNuke 7.7как скрестить и настроитьВот

----------


## Thread

На сколько может возрасти цена сервера при установке доп девайсов (использование дискретного RAID-контроллера, дополнительная корзина горячей замены на четыре SAS/SATA-накопителя малого формфактора в отсек 5,25”.) и т.п.? Начальная стоимость 114 т.р.

----------


## Shtub

Лучше называть модель и говорить конкретно модель.

----------


## Thread

Сервер - DEPO Storm 3400LT, характеристики здесь - https://www.depo.ru/config_depo_c2163_i145792_m2.aspx.

----------


## PetroLviv

мне помог HP ProLiant Smart Array Embedded SATA RAID Controller Driver

----------

ppwolf (24.02.2021)

----------

